# Anyone ever go to jail?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I was wondering if there has ever been a case of someone actually doing time because of Cuban Cigars.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I was wondering if there has ever been a case of someone actually doing time because of Cuban Cigars.


Yeah, I did some time for a couple of ISOMs back in 93... The worst part about prison was all the guys that kept dropping the soap- I never did get why they did that, I know it's slippery, but come on!
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Daily/CA_Daily_News/0,2342,979,00.html
PS- Read the last line of the article... And I was the 69,000th post in the Habanos Only Lounge! WooHOO!!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

No. Got caught with cubans coming into the US once via Canada they were going to confiscate them until I told them I was going back soon so they gave me a receipt to collect it on my way back.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

wait wait wait... unless I'm reading wrong, this sez that you can get gars from cuba if your able to find a box worth less them $100.



> Millions of Cuban cigars make their way into the United States every year, despite the long-standing embargo against the importation of any Cuban goods valued at more than $100 into the United States.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> wait wait wait... unless I'm reading wrong, this sez that you can get gars from cuba if your able to find a box worth less them $100.


That quote is either incorrect or out-dated. Before 2003, I believe, if you had a visa to visit Cuba you could return with a small amount of cigars. However, there was a tightening of the restrictions and that is no longer allowed.

In fact, under the current parameters of the embargo, if you hold American citizenship you cannot posses Cuban goods regardless of where you may be on the planet. So buying, smoking, or possessing a Cuban cigar even traveling outside the U.S. is technically illegal, without exceptions.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Once but I think it was somewhat justified - really who says Catsup instead of Ketchup? I was tense I may have snapped a bit - I know you shouldn't hit people with blunt (or sharp for that matter) objects but he sounded so annoyning.

Well 6 months later I am a free man - I don't regret the time, made some good connections but we all have a path in this life.

Ohhhh sorry only read the title and not the other posts. Forget what I said.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> That quote is either incorrect or out-dated. Before 2003, I believe, if you had a visa to visit Cuba you could return with a small amount of cigars. However, there was a tightening of the restrictions and that is no longer allowed.
> 
> In fact, under the current parameters of the embargo, if you hold American citizenship you cannot posses Cuban goods regardless of where you may be on the planet. So buying, smoking, or possessing a Cuban cigar even traveling outside the U.S. is technically illegal, without exceptions.


You are correct. The regs changed in 2004 to eliminate that loophole. Nowadays, you can not even be gifted, much less purchase, any product of Cuban origin without being fined.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> You are correct. The regs changed in 2004 to eliminate that loophole. Nowadays, you can not even be gifted, much less purchase, any product of Cuban origin without being fined.


There are probably a couple people around here that would beg to differ. But, I guess I do get fine-d every time I get a box. OK, bad joke.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Without breaking any of the rules, 2 years or so ago a friend of mine did his first box order and was freaking out the entire time. Well he went to pick up his package and was waiting patiently at the counter. They asked him to come into a side room and wait there. He got in, called me freaking out. Part of him just wanted to walk out the door and never come back. As he was telling me this they came in with the package and a cookie. Seriously a cookie. Told him his package was locked up, the guy with the key was outside and they wanted him comfy while he waited here is a cookie for his trouble. 
The moral of the story, yes I do know someone who was detained, only 5 mins and he did get a cookie out of the deal.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> The moral of the story, yes I do know someone who was detained, only 5 mins and he did get a cookie out of the deal.


Classic! :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> Without breaking any of the rules, 2 years or so ago a friend of mine did his first box order and was freaking out the entire time. Well he went to pick up his package and was waiting patiently at the counter. They asked him to come into a side room and wait there. He got in, called me freaking out. Part of him just wanted to walk out the door and never come back. As he was telling me this they came in with the package and a cookie. Seriously a cookie. Told him his package was locked up, the guy with the key was outside and they wanted him comfy while he waited here is a cookie for his trouble.
> The moral of the story, yes I do know someone who was detained, only 5 mins and he did get a cookie out of the deal.


:r ... You owe me a keyboard ...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Without breaking any of the rules, 2 years or so ago a friend of mine did his first box order and was freaking out the entire time. Well he went to pick up his package and was waiting patiently at the counter. They asked him to come into a side room and wait there. He got in, called me freaking out. Part of him just wanted to walk out the door and never come back. As he was telling me this they came in with the package and a cookie. Seriously a cookie. Told him his package was locked up, the guy with the key was outside and they wanted him comfy while he waited here is a cookie for his trouble.
> The moral of the story, yes I do know someone who was detained, only 5 mins and he did get a cookie out of the deal.


HA! Nice.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

bonggoy said:


> :r ... You owe me a keyboard ...


Sorry about that......


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I served a nickle at Folsom for plucking a mans eye out and feeding it to him while smoking a cuban...I don't know if this relates.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I did 10 years in Folsom for a cuban but I swear she said she was 18. :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> I did 10 years in Folsom for a cuban but I swear she said she was 18. :r


You beat me to it... :r :r


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> So buying, smoking, or possessing a Cuban cigar even traveling outside the U.S. is technically illegal, without exceptions.


Just to clear something up in my mind. Lets say that I have a friend staying who is an American citizen and we decide to have a cigar, but I don't "gift" him the cigar as such, i.e. it is still in my possesion, what is the case then?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Just to clear something up in my mind. Lets say that I have a friend staying who is an American citizen and we decide to have a cigar, but I don't "gift" him the cigar as such, i.e. it is still in my possesion, what is the case then?


no exceptions, period..


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Guess I will be removing the bands from my cuban cigars if I ever own one in the future!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Freight said:


> Guess I will be removing the bands from my cuban cigars if I ever own one in the future!


My impression from these posts is that the average cigar smoker does not really have all that much to worry about.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

That guy was bringing 46 boxes into the US, that seems like a bit more than the average cigar buyer would be bringing at once. Are cuban cigars like a certain illegal plant, a little bit in your possession gets you a fine and a lot can get you jail time?

The guy in the article refers to something he calls "gas spectroscopy." He must be very confused, as there is no such thing as gas spectroscopy. In any case, I can't see how a chemical analysis can determine a cigars origin. Trust me, if anyone tells you that the cigars he is selling you are real cubans and have been confirmed by "gas spectroscopy" don't buy them.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much with a box or two even if caught I'm sure customs has better things to do than file prosecution against the casual smoker...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

There was that one time in Mexico, but I swore never to speak of it. Lets just say for $100,000 its amazing how much of a controlled substance you can carry with no hands........Oh wait you meant to jail for cigars.

Nevermind.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

wow,,,talk about the Fear of God being put in someone!!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Nobody has gone to jail for flying through a 3rd country and spending a wonderful week in Havana and leaving with the blue airplane stamp on their passport even though they asked them not to put it there, so I doubt a cigar will end up being more than an enjoyable gift for the guy working customs tha shift.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> I did 10 years in Folsom for a cuban but I swear she said she was 18. :r


:r That's so wrong!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

and i wasn't even allowed to pass Go!:chk


----------

